

An entrepreneur agrees: 'To get rich is glorious' - physcab
http://www.csmonitor.com/2008/1218/p11s01-woap.html

======
villageidiot
A psychologist, asked whether he would prefer to counsel rich people or poor
people, responded: "Rich people - because they don't think money can solve all
of their problems."

~~~
daniel-cussen
If their money can buy the effort of other humans, problems money can't solve
are actually problems humans can't solve.

If money is no object, humans can solve a lot of problems.

